# Recommendation Needed : Masculine Scents



## thetoe (Dec 20, 2019)

You guys have been so much help so far, I'm hoping you can share some wisdom here. What are some of your favorite FO's for a masculine scent?


----------



## amd (Dec 20, 2019)

You might find this thread of interest:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-scents-do-the-guys-like.76939/


----------



## Alira (Dec 20, 2019)

Strangely enough, to me at least, the guys I work with go crazy over the Oatmeal  & Honey and Lemongrass Verbena soaps and lotions. Both of which I always considered to be more feminine scented. Granted, I think the OH is a classic scent that pretty much everyone loves. 

A guy my fiance works with keeps ordering the Tea Tree soap. From what I was told the last time he bought some, everyone in his house was trying to steal it from him.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 20, 2019)

My sales for men's soap fragrances continue to be DB, DB & Nag Champa 50/50 thanks to Steve, Werewolf, DB & Peppermint, Vanilla & Patchouli, Deadly Weapon, Plumeria and Lemongrass. List in in order of popularity.


----------



## thetoe (Dec 20, 2019)

Is DB dragons blood? Are you guys getting all these from natures garden?


----------



## sirtim100 (Dec 20, 2019)

Anything woody. Sandalwood, cedar...

When nobody's looking, vanilla, lime, girly stuff... 

We men are not easy to please


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 20, 2019)

While I’ve done a couple of tiny holiday markets, I don’t sell.

Lavender (I use 40/42 eo, mixed with straight lavender fo) is as popular with the men as it is females. Not kidding. My 23 yr old boy loves it too.

BBs Arabian Spice is one I always keep on hand for men.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 20, 2019)

DB is Dragon's Blood.
Red Santal is a decent sandalwood dupe that holds fairly well for me.
Black Amber Musk is good too.


----------



## thetoe (Dec 20, 2019)

Whats the general consensus on vendors for FO's? Are there any vendors that stand out from the rest?


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 20, 2019)

Leather, Sandalwood, and Dragon's Blood.


----------



## lsg (Dec 21, 2019)

Cashmere Woods from WSP is one of my favorites for men.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 21, 2019)

Perfect man and Cracklin Birch from Natures Garden are my top sellers to men. As well as cedar and balsam.


----------



## thetoe (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for the replies! I placed an order on NG. Whats been yalls experience with Natures Garden? How are they in general compared to the FO's from other vendors?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 21, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Perfect man and Cracklin Birch from Natures Garden are my top sellers to men. As well as cedar and balsam.


Don't you just love different customer bases. I cannot give Cracklin Birch away and I love it.

Tobacco & Amber Leaf from WSP and Caramel Tobacco from California are also big men's fragrances for me. If I had to buy DB from a supplier I would buy from Soapalooza or Pure Fragrance Oils. DB from Nature's Garden is pretty weak in my opinion. Egyptian Dragon from Natures Garden is nice. I do get my Werewolf and Deadly from NG.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Dec 21, 2019)

My best seller was a Lavender/Rosemary scented soap!  The next favorite was Bergamont/Lemon Grass scent.  One guy, big burly type went gaga over the Lavender/Vanilla scent.  I just supply the scents, and my customers pick what they like.


----------



## amd (Dec 26, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> If I had to buy DB from a supplier I would buy from Soapalooza or Pure Fragrance Oils. DB from Nature's Garden is pretty weak in my opinion.


@cmzaha Thank you for the DB recommendations. I am really in love with your DB, so if we can't get more, it's good to know where your nose takes you. I've smelled NG's DB and didn't care for it at all. I used BCN's old DB and I'd say that it was right up there with my favorite, it soaped well but discolored horribly (no amount of VCS saved it). I see BCN has a new 2019 formulation but haven't ordered it yet to try it.


----------



## dcornett (Dec 29, 2019)

thetoe said:


> Thanks for the replies! I placed an order on NG. Whats been yalls experience with Natures Garden? How are they in general compared to the FO's from other vendors?


I really like NG! I get a lot of my fragrances from them, and they carry tons of other soap/lotion/candle/cosmetic supplies. Yet, as with any company you will get a few "duds" here and there, causing you to have to order from multiple suppliers, but NG is one of my main go-to(s).


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 30, 2019)

amd said:


> @cmzaha Thank you for the DB recommendations. I am really in love with your DB, so if we can't get more, it's good to know where your nose takes you. I've smelled NG's DB and didn't care for it at all. I used BCN's old DB and I'd say that it was right up there with my favorite, it soaped well but discolored horribly (no amount of VCS saved it). I see BCN has a new 2019 formulation but haven't ordered it yet to try it.



Good to know about BNC.  I have not smells the original and know that NG's is not as Strong (from what I hear here).  But I changed the name so it isn't like someone knows what it is


----------



## Rsapienza (Dec 31, 2019)

Barbershop 1920's from Rustic Escentuals is a good seller for me. Their Bonfire Bliss as well. I sold out of that this weekend.


----------



## chickenchaps (Jan 15, 2020)

My husband LOVES anything Cinnamon.  Apple Cinnamon, Pumpkin Spice.  He comes out of the shower and says "I smell like a cinnamon bun".   makes me laugh.


----------



## sirtim100 (Jan 16, 2020)

I went ape over some cinnamon and apple candles that Ikea used to sell, loved the stuff.

Then they stopped selling them and started touting horrible grey candles that smell of poisoned candy...


----------



## DonS (Feb 10, 2020)

Being a guy, I have to agree with a lot of the sentiment above.  Men cannot be lumped into a single classification that they are all Sandalwood, Cedar, or Leather scent lovers.  I have found that most guys, when I corner them and get an honest answer, like the florals just as much as any woman.  In fact, I would say they are on equal footing.  NOW, that said, some men that are given to delusions of hyper masculinity or "gender norms" won't ADMIT to liking Gardenia, but many actually do.  Especially if they are in a group of friends...this is a "20 something" thing, but a lot of those younger guys are also totally down with trying just about anything that smells nice.  The foregoing applies, interestingly, to gay/straight/bi/pan guys.  Identity does not really seem to make a difference, if people are wondering.  The LGBTQ (male) crowd is just more likely to "own up" to liking the florals instead of sneaking off with a bar of Lilac when they figure nobody is looking... 

In short, people are people.  Floral, woody, musk, whatever...every human has a like or dislike of scents that do not "fit" with gender stereotypes.  @sirtim100 was dead-on in his assertion.


----------



## DonS (Feb 10, 2020)

That all said above, I have had some younger guys (the 19 y/o crowd) ask for something that smells like Old Spice body wash (the trash body wash that comes in the red bottle).  Body wash = trash.  Scent = good.  I want to marry the scent with a decent bar of soap for guys who have actually never used soap before, and there are quite a few!  Everybody these days seems to think that detergents are soap, and end up with seriously dry skin especially in the winter.

*Oh, and something that comes close to "Swagger" as well, if anybody can point me that way.*


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 10, 2020)

I have a large men's base and yes some do like florals, but most will buy my Dragon's Blood, or one of my DB blends. Next comes vanilla lavender, Lemongrass, plumeria, or one of the more manly scents such as Werewolf or Deadly weapon.


----------



## sirtim100 (Feb 10, 2020)

My favourite colognes are Gucci Pour Homme (Tom Ford's version, when he was doing his magic for that firm, not the nasty sweet concoction they have now), and Commes de Garçon Man 2. Both are very woody, lots of incense, and could be called masculine. But I recently bought the classic 4711 EdC, lime and nutmeg EdC by the same house, Verbena & Neroli EdC by Alvarez Gomez, all for the summer and not one of them brings to mind rugby club changing rooms or lumberjacks wrestling with enraged bears. Ah, and I ordered a bottle of Fine Accoutrements Italian Citrus AS, which according to the description is a take off of Acqua di Parma, another scent not much loved by Chuck Norris (I imagine). 
I have a friend who's an ex-soldier and he adores my lavender and rosemary Castille soap bars. And so it goes on. @DonS (thanks for the shout out btw) said it better than me. Everyone; men, women, enraged bears, all have their preferences.


----------



## DonS (Feb 10, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> I have a large men's base and yes some do like florals, but most will buy my Dragon's Blood, or one of my DB blends. Next comes vanilla lavender, Lemongrass, plumeria, or one of the more manly scents such as Werewolf or Deadly weapon.



Interesting to know.  My base (just starting up) is a mixture of young/old/male/female/all ethnicity and races you can think of.  Everything from 18 y/0 Hispanic guys to 85 y/o little old ladies from India.  Talk about a collection!

Oh, and I just discovered NG.  Oh man, I also found one of my personal favorite scents...something they call Ferocious Beast which is a clone of Abercrombie & Fitch Fierce cologne.  Now, that cologne when I wear it gets EVERYBODY'S attention.  No joke.  Expensive stuff.  I have never had so many people ask me what I am wearing and where they can buy it.  They immediately get disappointed when I tell them how much it costs.

Lemongrass is something I will be adding as well.  Along with Dragon's Blood. WSP offers Dragon's Blood too...I wonder if it is good?


----------



## Millie (Feb 10, 2020)

All my brother's products have tough masculine names and smell like fruit punch


----------



## DonS (Feb 10, 2020)

sirtim100 said:


> My favourite colognes are Gucci Pour Homme (Tom Ford's version, when he was doing his magic for that firm, not the nasty sweet concoction they have now), and Commes de Garçon Man 2. Both are very woody, lots of incense, and could be called masculine. But I recently bought the classic 4711 EdC, lime and nutmeg EdC by the same house, Verbena & Neroli EdC by Alvarez Gomez, all for the summer and not one of them brings to mind rugby club changing rooms or lumberjacks wrestling with enraged bears. Ah, and I ordered a bottle of Fine Accoutrements Italian Citrus AS, which according to the description is a take off of Acqua di Parma, another scent not much loved by Chuck Norris (I imagine).
> I have a friend who's an ex-soldier and he adores my lavender and rosemary Castille soap bars. And so it goes on. @DonS (thanks for the shout out btw) said it better than me. Everyone; men, women, enraged bears, all have their preferences.



AHA!  I will have to label the next scent ENRAGED BEAR.  Thanks for that idea, if you don't mind if I use it!

Other 18 to 25 y/o scent name ideas:

PSYCHO BADGER (Deadly Weapon maybe...)
SABRE TOOTH SQUIRREL (Black Ops maybe...)
VENOMOUS RABBIT (Black Tuxedo perhaps...)

...and of course ENRAGED BEAR (Ferocious Beast for sure)

all from NG.

Edited to add:

RADIOACTIVE RACCOON
RABID WOLF


----------



## DonS (Feb 10, 2020)

Millie said:


> All my brother's products have tough masculine names and smell like fruit punch


...and there you have it.  Yup, @Millie just nailed it.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 10, 2020)

DonS said:


> Interesting to know.  My base (just starting up) is a mixture of young/old/male/female/all ethnicity and races you can think of.  Everything from 18 y/0 Hispanic guys to 85 y/o little old ladies from India.  Talk about a collection!
> 
> Oh, and I just discovered NG.  Oh man, I also found one of my personal favorite scents...something they call Ferocious Beast which is a clone of Abercrombie & Fitch Fierce cologne.  Now, that cologne when I wear it gets EVERYBODY'S attention.  No joke.  Expensive stuff.  I have never had so many people ask me what I am wearing and where they can buy it.  They immediately get disappointed when I tell them how much it costs.
> 
> Lemongrass is something I will be adding as well.  Along with Dragon's Blood. WSP offers Dragon's Blood too...I wonder if it is good?


You mention a base of 85, testers or customers? I am sorry but you are not even close to being ready to sell at this point. On Feb 15th you mentioned you have 9 batches under your belt, which does not give you time to test and even know a good bar of soap, and the folks testing may or may not know a good bar of soap. Soap needs to be tested for longevity, scent retention, DOS issues, feel, such as if it is to drying, or even oily, etc. This type of testing easily takes a year or more.


----------



## DonS (Feb 10, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> You mention a base of 85, testers or customers? I am sorry but you are not even close to being ready to sell at this point. On Feb 15th you mentioned you have 9 batches under your belt, which does not give you time to test and even know a good bar of soap, and the folks testing may or may not know a good bar of soap. Soap needs to be tested for longevity, scent retention, DOS issues, feel, such as if it is to drying, or even oily, etc. This type of testing easily takes a year or more.



Re-read the post.  I have some little old ladies (85 y/o) that already love the first batch that cured faster than the four week time frame due to being processed in individual cavity molds while also using Sodium Lactate.  Five weeks will be the cure time now since I started loaf molding, and the first batch of that will be due in 3 weeks.   Dropping the Sodium Lactate will drag out cure time as well.

Regardless of whether you think, or I think, I am ready I am already selling locally and primarily as a hobby.  Selling to folks I know (friends, family, etc).  The people handing the money over for the soap do so to cover my costs  (I am not making any real profit and don't want to).   I am using some pretty tried and true recipes.  Nothing that unusual here.  FO IFRA usage max rate and manufacturer recommendations are strictly followed, and the formulas are older than we are.

*The real measure is this*:  the people paying for the soap are happy, I am happy to have a new hobby, and I won't let a soap go until I test it first on me.  I am more likely to GIVE away a bar than to sell it right now since I am perfecting my formula.  

I appreciate the guidance and concern, but I am not starting a soap making business.  This is a "large hobby" if anything.


----------



## sirtim100 (Feb 10, 2020)

DonS said:


> AHA!  I will have to label the next scent ENRAGED BEAR.  Thanks for that idea, if you don't mind if I use it!
> 
> Other 18 to 25 y/o scent name ideas:
> 
> ...



MURDEROUS MARMOT 
RABID RACCOON
MAYHEM-LOVING MONGOOSE
KALASHNIKOV KITTY (one for the girls, perhaps?)

The opportunities are endless...


----------



## DonS (Feb 10, 2020)

sirtim100 said:


> MURDEROUS MARMOT
> RABID RACCOON
> MAYHEM-LOVING MONGOOSE
> KALASHNIKOV KITTY (one for the girls, perhaps?)
> ...


INDEED!  I love those suggestions.    Coming up with cute names is half the fun of this stuff.  Pretty relaxing hobby-ish type thing for me.  I normally am knee deep in building high end gaming PCs, servers, constructing networks, installing Ethernet cable and am a ANSI/TIA Certifier by profession.  Doing something simple is a nice change of pace and fun!


----------



## sirtim100 (Feb 10, 2020)

And I translate technical specifications for wind turbines and legal reports on non-compliance with EU labour legislation, amongst other textual gems, so the chance to actually "have fun" with English is something I really appreciate. And soapmaking (which is supposed to be fun, too) is so nice because I don't have to look up any implementing legislation to do it. Just me, my oils, my pots and pans, and silence. Heaven...

Back to the point: what about unisex soaps? There are more and more unisex colognes, so why not the same for soaps?


----------



## Mistrael (Feb 11, 2020)

DonS said:


> AHA!  I will have to label the next scent ENRAGED BEAR.  Thanks for that idea, if you don't mind if I use it!
> 
> Other 18 to 25 y/o scent name ideas:
> 
> ...



Just fyi, I'm probably going to steal at least half of these names.


----------



## DonS (Feb 11, 2020)

Mistrael said:


> Just fyi, I'm probably going to steal at least half of these names.


Don't blame you.  I am rather partial to VENOMOUS RABBIT and KALASHNIKOV KITTEN.


----------



## DonS (Feb 11, 2020)

sirtim100 said:


> And I translate technical specifications for wind turbines and legal reports on non-compliance with EU labour legislation, amongst other textual gems, so the chance to actually "have fun" with English is something I really appreciate. And soapmaking (which is supposed to be fun, too) is so nice because I don't have to look up any implementing legislation to do it. Just me, my oils, my pots and pans, and silence. Heaven...
> 
> Back to the point: what about unisex soaps? There are more and more unisex colognes, so why not the same for soaps?


..and so goes the world.  From clothing to cologne/perfume, that is the wave that is here and will continue to grow.  I try and make it so that all scents are appealing to the people that want to buy the soap I am making.  Not that I am making a lot, I am limited to 6 10" loaf molds production capacity.  But hey, I can crank out a few batches week.  The issue is not the molds, but where to CURE the stuff and having the space for that.  That is what really limits me.

Edited to say...back on point.  Unisex is where it is at.  People (even in the USA where change is slow and painful) are beginning to cast off the ancient notions and 1950's thinking of what things a particular gender wears, acts,  or otherwise presents themselves.  We have a ways to go, but things are trending correctly.


----------



## sirtim100 (Feb 11, 2020)

Mistrael said:


> Just fyi, I'm probably going to steal at least half of these names.



There may be some copyright issues...


----------



## JakeBlanton (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm thinking a light Hoppes #9 smell would be popular with some of us guys...

Probably depends upon whether the soap is intended as a body soap or just a hand soap.

An orange / lemon / citrus smell is also acceptable for guys, hence the tendency to use that in the liquid mechanics' hand cleaners these days.  In my younger days, mechanics used a tub of something that was basically mineral spirits and something that made it into a gel of a bit less thickness of petroleum jelly.  Maybe mineral spirits and lanolin?  We would use it to liquefy the grease on our hands and then use a rag or paper towel to remove that from our hands.  Maybe repeat once or twice and then use regular soap if you wanted to get that smell off your hands.


----------



## Tee (Feb 12, 2020)

the first batch that cured faster than the four week time frame due to being processed in individual cavity molds while also using Sodium Lactate.  Five weeks will be the cure time now since I started loaf molding, and the first batch of that will be due in 3 weeks.   Dropping the Sodium Lactate will drag out cure time as well.
CURIOUS...how does individual mold vs loaf mold affect your curing time? I dont think this makes a difference in cure time, the loaf is cutting into single bars....


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 13, 2020)

I have mixed equal parts Sandalwood and Frankincense, and found it to be a good scent for guys.


----------



## Tee (Feb 13, 2020)

In reference to -the first batch that cured faster than the four week time frame due to being processed in individual cavity molds while also using Sodium Lactate. Five weeks will be the cure time now since I started loaf molding, and the first batch of that will be due in 3 weeks. Dropping the Sodium Lactate will drag out cure time as well.
CURIOUS...how does individual mold vs loaf mold affect your curing time? I dont think this makes a difference in cure time, the loaf is cutting intosingle bars....






DonS said:


> Re-read the post.  I have some little old ladies (85 y/o) that already love the first batch that cured faster than the four week time frame due to being processed in individual cavity molds while also using Sodium Lactate.  Five weeks will be the cure time now since I started loaf molding, and the first batch of that will be due in 3 weeks.   Dropping the Sodium Lactate will drag out cure time as well.
> 
> Regardless of whether you think, or I think, I am ready I am already selling locally and primarily as a hobby.  Selling to folks I know (friends, family, etc).  The people handing the money over for the soap do so to cover my costs  (I am not making any real profit and don't want to).   I am using some pretty tried and true recipes.  Nothing that unusual here.  FO IFRA usage max rate and manufacturer recommendations are strictly followed, and the formulas are older than we are.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 13, 2020)

Pumpkin lager, Red Santal (my husbands favorite), Anise


----------



## Satinfox (Feb 13, 2020)

It's interesting that when you spray a perfume on, after a while you can no longer smell the purfume.  So, if we really can't smell ourselves wearing a scent, then why wear it?  It's for the other person.  And, when you go to the fragrance counter the purfume bottles are marketed for women or men.  I always think men must like smelling floral fragrances...  and women must like woodsy fragrances... because these companies have researched and developed scents that are attractive to the opposite gender. I , personally, like to think that it just depends on the person.  However, clove is a scent we hear guys asking about.


----------



## DonS (Feb 14, 2020)

Tee said:


> In reference to -the first batch that cured faster than the four week time frame due to being processed in individual cavity molds while also using Sodium Lactate. Five weeks will be the cure time now since I started loaf molding, and the first batch of that will be due in 3 weeks. Dropping the Sodium Lactate will drag out cure time as well.
> CURIOUS...how does individual mold vs loaf mold affect your curing time? I dont think this makes a difference in cure time, the loaf is cutting intosingle bars....


Missed your question the first time around!

Honestly, I cannot figure it out.  Nevertheless, that is what happened.  It might have had something to do with the Sodium Lactate I was using at the time as well.

Just for continuity, I am keeping cure times at a steady 5 weeks regardless.  I dropped Sodium Lactate for the time being.  If I do ever re-introduce it, it will be at 1/2 strength...in other words 1tsp for 2lbs of oil rather than 1tsp per pound which is the recommended usage.


----------



## DonS (Feb 14, 2020)

Satinfox said:


> It's interesting that when you spray a perfume on, after a while you can no longer smell the purfume.  So, if we really can't smell ourselves wearing a scent, then why wear it?  It's for the other person.  And, when you go to the fragrance counter the purfume bottles are marketed for women or men.  I always think men must like smelling floral fragrances...  and women must like woodsy fragrances... because these companies have researched and developed scents that are attractive to the opposite gender. I , personally, like to think that it just depends on the person.  However, clove is a scent we hear guys asking about.


Very good point.  However, that does not totally line up with male to male and female to female attraction.  So, this is more complex than gender per se.  It could be preconceived notions of gender that also play into it.


----------



## DonS (Feb 14, 2020)

Kiti Williams said:


> I have mixed equal parts Sandalwood and Frankincense, and found it to be a good scent for guys.


I might be willing to try this and see what people think, but quite frankly I find Frankincense so repulsive that I cannot bear to be around it.


----------



## JakeBlanton (Feb 14, 2020)

Satinfox said:


> It's interesting that when you spray a perfume on, after a while you can no longer smell the purfume.  So, if we really can't smell ourselves wearing a scent, then why wear it?  It's for the other person.  And, when you go to the fragrance counter the purfume bottles are marketed for women or men.  I always think men must like smelling floral fragrances...  and women must like woodsy fragrances... because these companies have researched and developed scents that are attractive to the opposite gender. I , personally, like to think that it just depends on the person.  However, clove is a scent we hear guys asking about.



I'm an old fart and probably a bit opinionated on this, but as far as I'm concerned, all too many women (especially older women) seem to think that by putting on perfume by the gallon, they can avoid taking a shower in the morning.  Their sense of smell has disappeared and they have no idea how repulsive that smell is to people.  I have avoided many elevators that had women in it that apparently used perfume by the gallon.  There is ONE perfume that a woman had on back in the '70s that I thought was acceptable.  It had a very light flavor and was not flowery.  I have no idea what it was and have not smelled it on any woman since then.  EVERY other perfume, I find disgusting.  The best smell on any woman is just being CLEAN with a normal deodorant soap.  I would hazard to guess that the same goes for guys.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 14, 2020)

DonS said:


> Re-read the post.  I have some little old ladies (85 y/o) that already love the first batch that cured faster than the four week time frame due to being processed in individual cavity molds while also using Sodium Lactate.  Five weeks will be the cure time now since I started loaf molding, and the first batch of that will be due in 3 weeks.   Dropping the Sodium Lactate will drag out cure time as well.
> 
> Regardless of whether you think, or I think, I am ready I am already selling locally and primarily as a hobby.  Selling to folks I know (friends, family, etc).  The people handing the money over for the soap do so to cover my costs  (I am not making any real profit and don't want to).   I am using some pretty tried and true recipes.  Nothing that unusual here.  FO IFRA usage max rate and manufacturer recommendations are strictly followed, and the formulas are older than we are.
> 
> ...


I do apologize, I must have had a "senior" moment and misread. I do that once in a while.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 14, 2020)

DonS said:


> I might be willing to try this and see what people think, but quite frankly I find Frankincense so repulsive that I cannot bear to be around it.




  The Frankincense mellowed the Sandalwood, this has a muskier smell with low tones.


----------



## Satinfox (Feb 14, 2020)

DonS said:


> Very good point.  However, that does not totally line up with male to male and female to female attraction.  So, this is more complex than gender per se.  It could be preconceived notions of gender that also play into it.


It just depends on the person.


----------



## Satinfox (Feb 14, 2020)

JakeBlanton said:


> I'm an old fart and probably a bit opinionated on this, but as far as I'm concerned, all too many women (especially older women) seem to think that by putting on perfume by the gallon, they can avoid taking a shower in the morning.  Their sense of smell has disappeared and they have no idea how repulsive that smell is to people.  I have avoided many elevators that had women in it that apparently used perfume by the gallon.  There is ONE perfume that a woman had on back in the '70s that I thought was acceptable.  It had a very light flavor and was not flowery.  I have no idea what it was and have not smelled it on any woman since then.  EVERY other perfume, I find disgusting.  The best smell on any woman is just being CLEAN with a normal deodorant soap.  I would hazard to guess that the same goes for guys.


Clean is always welcomed.


----------

